# File empfangen



## neela (29. Jun 2011)

Hallo 

leider bin ich noch nicht so vertraut im Umgang mit Servlets 

```
protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request,
			HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {

		Start test = new Start();
		test.setRequest(request);
		test.setResponse(response);


	// byte[]xml= request.getParameter("file");
```

Nun steht ich vor der Frage wie kann ich dem Request die Datei welche als Parameter übergeben worden ist  als bytearea oder Stream empfangen 

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort


----------



## homer65 (29. Jun 2011)

Hängt davon ab, wo die Datei steht.
Ist sie auf dem Server oder auf dem Client?
Liegt sie auf dem Server, so kannst du sie wie jede andere Datei behandeln.
Liegt sie auf dem Client, so ist es nicht ganz so einfach.
Google mal nach Fileupload und Apache Commons.


----------



## neela (29. Jun 2011)

sry Datei war vlt eine schlechte Wortwahl

gedacht ist die Datei bereits als byte[] vom Client bekomme  
nur weis ich halt net wie ich diese dann empfangen kann
leider


----------



## homer65 (29. Jun 2011)

Also bleibt es bei dem Hinweis auf Apache Commons und Fileupload.
Google doch mal ein wenig.
Hier im Forum wurde das auch schon besprochen:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/113594-bild-httppost-senden.html


----------

